# Wonderbread pattern jig



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

It's hardly 8 pm sorry. Still having problems with the pics, here they are:















































I decided to put the Lil' Minnie Glow Green Sunfish up today, I will package them to avoid the welding problems. They are dry to the touch. The new stuff is on page 2 of the Special Features. Black Pearls got a restock too.

Whew!

Harry


----------



## MonsterShanty04 (Feb 5, 2004)

Is MS04 and i have a problem! I think i'm addicted to Ficious Jigs. I can't stop buying them. I can't stop putting them up to the shop light and turning light off to watch them glow. Freeze dammit Freeze! I gotta get out of this garage!


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Yer killin me:lol: You don't need the shop light, just leave them on a window sill, doesn't have to be direct sunlight. If you fish shallow they charge all day.

Harry


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

MonsterShanty04 said:


> Is MS04 and i have a problem! I think i'm addicted to Ficious Jigs. I can't stop buying them. I can't stop putting them up to the shop light and turning light off to watch them glow. Freeze dammit Freeze! I gotta get out of this garage!


:lol: I got a shipment yesterday and from time to time I look at them too.


----------



## skid (Feb 14, 2003)

WOW! Sold out allready. You guys are fast. A day late and a jacked up paypal.


----------



## V's Tease (Oct 20, 2008)

man those look KILLER!!... Are they up on the site to purchase?? i would be intrested in a couple of them the wonderbread pattern that is


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

They are on my site but are currently sold out. Looks like I will have to make some more. Anybody else??

Harry


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Took a look at my site, noticed a -2 count on the Wonderbreads. My site sold 2 more than I had, wish I could figure out how it does that. Bottom line is I just finished off a batch, they are now restocked.

Harry


----------



## GFHFG (Dec 31, 2007)

nice looking lures


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

ficious said:


> Took a look at my site, noticed a -2 count on the Wonderbreads. My site sold 2 more than I had, wish I could figure out how it does that. Bottom line is I just finished off a batch, they are now restocked.
> 
> Harry


 
Harry, your computer must have saw you painting them. :lol:


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Naw, it sold them first. It MADE me paint more. See, they do run out lives already.

Harry


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got my order out of the mailbox!!!!! :woohoo1:

Thanks again harry, they look great, and thanks for the bonus. I just spent 15 minutes holding them to the light and watching them glow in my hand. Cant wait to get them wet.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

cbgale2 said:


> .........I just spent 15 minutes holding them to the light and watching them glow in my hand. Cant wait to get them wet.


:yikes: I thought I was the only that did that, several times a day! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Burksee said:


> :yikes: I thought I was the only that did that, several times a day! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 
Nope your not alone. :lol:


----------



## V's Tease (Oct 20, 2008)

ficious said:


> They are on my site but are currently sold out. Looks like I will have to make some more. Anybody else??
> 
> Harry


Hey harry i just placed a small order from your site, i have never bought anything from your site before, and i have read nothing but goods things about your products and i cannot to to get them in the mail! Good looking out buddy


----------



## mkarpov (Jan 12, 2009)

ficious said:


> They are on my site but are currently sold out. Looks like I will have to make some more. Anybody else??
> 
> Harry


I'd pick up a few. If you could put them up along with the baby zitz I could make all my purchases at once.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

I was forced to make some right away, they are up now. 

Baby Zitz Silver Alewife is on the table now. Man, I wish they made glow silver! I think you guys will like it. I'll wait til there are a few Baby Zitz patterns to put up before they go up. These guys take a bit longer to do that the fixed hooks. Might throw up a pic when they are done. G'night,

Harry


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Harry

got my order last night and they look great (as always) looked back at your site and that black pearl looks pretty nice - pic was not up when I placed my order. next time.

Wife got home last night and asked why am I setting in the dark - was just checking out your work.

Thanks again.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

DanP said:


> Harry
> 
> got my order last night and they look great (as always) looked back at your site and that black pearl looks pretty nice - pic was not up when I placed my order. next time.
> 
> ...


Got mine yesterday as well, I had ordered some the newer "special features" even though there were no pics. As always I was not disappointed! Yes, that black pearl is going to be a nice addition to the jig arsenal! 

Nothing against another site sponsor who I've purchased from but the quality of Harry's jigs are really second to none. 

My wife too was asking "WTH" I was doing in the bedroom while I was flipping the light on/off. 

Now all I need is some safe ice!


----------



## T-Bug #24 (Apr 23, 2002)

Just placed my order and I can't wait to get it...is it here yet???? Better run out to the mailbox and check.


----------

